# got a fine, and need help fighting.



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I got a fine for my tires spinning out going around a turn that I slowed down for. I was blaring my music, and barely heard the tires squeal. A few miles later I saw lights in my rear view mirror, and pulled over. Cop asks " do you know what you did wrong"? I said no clue, and he said about 1-2 miles back you squealed your tires taking a turn. Also being the dumb cop he was he told me to drive forward a little, and pull over again so I did, and I was then on a hill so it made it hard for people to pass us both without getting hit by oncoming traffic. Before I was on level ground so why move forward on a hill?

Then I got a fine, and today found out my tire pressure is low, and my transmission is downshifting every now and then, and when you brake when it downshifts = power slide or atleast with this car it does. 

I downshifted taking a very sharp turn one day, and hit the brakes to slow down more, and the whole car slid sideways which I didn't expect it to do, and an oncoming car was coming so I pulled the e-brake, and corrected myself. 

I am learning a lot about this car, and am young. I don't speed, and I obey the laws the best I can. I don't try and do this stuff on purpose like the cop thought I did. 

When I told the cop I slowed down and stuff he said quit lying, but I definately took that turn at 20 mph or less which I thought was slow enough.

I am used to people tailgating me when I am turning and stuff with my brake lights, and I know if I slow down to a safe speed for the turn they will hit me, and my neck is already messed up enough, and don't got a lot of feeling in my arms or legs from a bike accident involving me, mountain bike, and a truck. The truck hit me, and I flew without a helmet or protective gear.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Let me guess, you mouthed off to him, didn't you.

You are responsible for all maintenance on your car. Low air pressure will not make the tires squeal, speed/ acceleration does.

Yes, cops will have you move to what they think is a safer place. They are in control. Remember he/she is the one standing outside during a stop.

Go ahead and fight the ticket and you will find how much court costs will add to it.

BG


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

You downshift before a turn, downshifting in the turn is a good way to lose control, as you have previously done. The idea is be in the correct gear and at speed BEFORE the turn, then gently accelerate out of the turn. You can get away with it more in a car since it is a dual track vehicle, try it on a bike and you'll be eating asphalt, but even in a car you on wet/snowy/icy roads, it will get you... assuming you are driving a manual here, if it is an auto and you are having that much of a control issue, then you best check brakes, or drive a bit more conservatively.
As far as fighting the ticket, I don't think you have a case. If you blame it on low tire pressure, then you are admitting to driving an unsafe vehicle. The issue with the tires is not just the noise, if it was about noise, I'm sure he would have written you for the music too, but it is about keeping your vehicle under control. Squealing tires indicate the vehicle is out of control - squeal = no traction = no control.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't mouth off to the cop. I wasn't going that fast that I thought anyway since I was slowing down, and using the brake which I told him. The cop only paid attention cause he heard the tires, and not music. He didn't say anything about my music. 

I drive an automatic, and downshift sometimes, but try not to anymore. I only did it cause I thought it saved my breakes, but it messes up the tranny if you don't downshift at the right spot.


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

What did he cite you for?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

careless driving. I only care about the 3 points though.

He kept asking me why he shouldn't give me a ticket, but I couldn't think very well cause I had a migraine earlier. I hate migraines cause they make you tired, can't remember stuff as easily, ect. I don't drive with a migraine though cause that would be bad.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This was a judgment call, so you are going to loose.

Down shifting probably caused the tire to "chirp" , hence the ticket for careless driving.

Also brakes are a hell of lot cheaper than a transmission repair. Is down shifting hard a trans? They are more designed to make you go than to slow down.

How do you hear sirens, car horns if you have the music cranked so high?

BG


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

guaranteed the loud music pissed him off, but he needed probable cause for stopping you.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I didn't down shift when this happened, but the tansmission downshifted by itself, and it does that every now and then. I am going to buy lucas transmission slip to see if that will fix it.

I didn't hear sirens, I checked my mirrors like you are supposed to while driving to see if people are tailgating you, and that is when I saw the police lights.


I am so used to people tailgating me when I have my turn signal on, and am making a turn, and I need to slow down for turns more, but the people tailgating will hit me if I slow down enough for the turn. I don't speed like I said, and try to leave plenty of space for the turn signal, and braking. I put my turn signal on about 100ft. before I take a turn.

Guess next time I just need an accident instead of a ticket for taking a turn a little fast.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My advice, FWIW . . If you go in front of a judge with excuses and whining . . you will get the maximum penalty

If you go in and tell him it is your first ticket ( if it is! ) and that you accept responsibility and are sorry and did not mean to be reckless, you have a chance of getting a "deferred sentance" which means it does not go on your record if you do not get another ticket in 90 days.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I need the best advice possible. This is my second ticket. First one was 3 years ago for burning out, but I wasn't trying to like this time. I just got my license, and got that car inspected after it was sitting a few years waiting for me, and thought that when it got inspected they would fill air in the tires, but they didn't. It steered funny, and after I got that ticket I checked the tire pressure which was about 20psi instead of 45 psi. 

Do you think if I go in, and say I accept full responsibility, and did not mean to be careless do you think I would get the "deferred sentence?"

I wasn't going to give them excuses or whine, cause that digs a bigger hole in the ground. 

I think when I go in I will probably say something along these lines: "I didn't mean to be careless, and just want the points off my record. 

I won't tell them this, but I could care less about $100.00, but 3 points I do.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Depends on the state . . here the ticket is on your record for 5 years . . accepting responsibility and showing remorse will usually result in the lightest sentence


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Over here the 3 points i got 3 years ago was gone the next year.


----------



## Ridonkulous (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably can't win against cops. Particularly as a young person. Sounds like you are pretty much shafted. 

I know here, Indianapolis, there is a new thing saying if you fight a ticket, they automatically tack on $500 if you lose for "court costs." Make sure they don't have something like that, because, no matter if you were in the right, wrong, or somewhere in the blurry in between, if that cop feels like being a huge d*#k he will be. You WILL lose because they WILL take his word over yours. 

It sucks, but it's how it usually works. 

Also, wth are you doing manually shifting your auto tranny? Its an AUTOMATIC and you're not pulling trailers or anything, let it work AUTOMATICALLY so you can avoid completely forking it up and continue driving it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

20 mph is plenty slow enough to make most turns, but the cop should have had enough brain cells to tell a person gunning the car or a tire squealing on its own, but you WILL lose in court, unless your rich or have diplomatic immunity, or live in Virginia and are an illegal Immigrant.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Pay the ticket and don't make the same mistake again. Fighting it will only get you in more trouble financially...just not worth it for you.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

if I was rich I wouldn't be posting this on here, and would just pay it. Right now every now and then I can only drive for 20-30 minutes, and have to get out of the car, and walk. Something popped in my leg, and I can feel the bone rubbing the outside of my skin like it wants to pop out, and then my foot goes numb, and I can't move my foot if I don't stop, and get out of the car. 

I was in a bad accident 5 years ago involving me on my mountain bike, and a truck who hit me. We couldn't see each other which is a long story, and the truck driver was at fault, but I told them I was fine, and continued to my friends house where we had a party since I got injured. I couldn't move my right leg for about 10 min, but both legs are giving me issues right now which sucks. 

Can't say stuff like that in court or they will most likely ask for my license.


I wish I could donate $100.00 to my friend if it wasn't for this fine. He lost his house, and his father.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

amdfanboy said:


> if I was rich I wouldn't be posting this on here, and would just pay it.


And, if you fight it and lose (which you will most likely), you will be paying even more than the fine you already have. I still think to fight it is unwise because it could cause you much more than you expect to pay without fighting it.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I know, but usually you can talk to the cop before, and try to work things out.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Too late for that my friend, he has to take his free time to go to court, so you lose!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Too late for that my friend, he has to take his free time to go to court, so you lose!


Unless he is secretly rich and can make a "donation" to something or someone and get out of it


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

wolfen1086 said:


> Unless he is secretly rich and can make a "donation" to something or someone and get out of it


And, that can be called bribery which is a serious crime.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, so this happened again to me today. I was driving really slow especially since I had a pizza, and a lot of grease that would get on my cars seat if I took a turn too fast. I was doing 10mph, and my tires squealed, and I noticed my oil light came on. I just checked my oil a few days ago, and it was almost full, and there is no way its empty. I would like to know what is wrong?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> And, that can be called bribery which is a serious crime.


It can't be Virginia Beach city counsel does it all the time, so does the Congress, and the Senate, all you have to do is change the name from bribe to donation.


amfanboy going around a corner at 10 mph and an oil light coming on is a sign that (1) the oil is low, but you said you checked it last week, check it again and make sure its not going away (2) a bad oil pressure sensor (3) a bad oil pump.

But squealing tires at 10 mph in a turn is a sign that (1) you have a locker or posi installed in the differential (2) your hitting the gas too hard, which would make you go WAY faster than 10 mph (your tires are screwed) or(3) your on that white paint stuff, its called thermoplastic a guy at my work uses it in school parking lots and he said a skate board will squeal on it. (4) your vehicle is so far out of alignment that its making tires go in two different directions


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. oil is good. not sure what you mean by number 1, but number 2 I was only hitting the gas enough to make the turn nothing exessive. number 3 there wasn't any white paint. number 4 I am not sure about either. I know what you mean, but I have to take it to a mechanic to align the tires.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

(1) is a part inside the differential that locks the wheels so that when you turn both wheels turn at the same speed, which makes either a chatter out of one of the tires, or a squeal out of one of the tires,

How are your tires are they bald? that will make them squeal too.

If you weren't sitting or turning on the white paint then I'm thinking theres a locker in there, what kind of vehicle is it


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. My tires are new, and the most expensive/best tires I could get for my car. 

My car is a 1997 eagle talon esi automatic 117,000 miles.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well all of those I have ever seen are 4X4 so I'd have it checked for a locker, or whats known as a poor mans posi, where some idiot welds the spider gears together, if ya got either of those its gonna squeal till you get a new gear set. New tires cancels my theory of your tires being the problem, so I'm thinking either a locker of bad alignment.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. If it is the locker or bad alignment, and I get papers from the garage I take my car to is it possible I could lose the fine, and points?

Also would I get in more trouble if I told the cop I never heard squealing cause my music is always blaring, and I didn't know my car had issues?

I don't blare my music that loud anymore, so I can hear everything now.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don;t know about where you are, but here the cops are so stupid that a person with a locker that makes tie noise is doomed to pay the fine, as for loud music, theres no way in hell I'd ever admit that if I were you, unless its rap music, then your ok (here anyway) And the alignment if thats the cause is your responsibility to get repaired, so nope your screwed there too, basically the only hope you have is if its a locker, then maybe in some states a Judge will use the brain God gave him, unless your here that is.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I am in PA, and listen to rap occasionally, but around here I don't think any music makes a difference.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I just took some sharp turns tonight at 50mph, and didn't hear a thing, but the one turn I heard a really faint churp. Don't know whats up.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

amdfanboy said:


> I am in PA, and listen to rap occasionally, but around here I don't think any music makes a difference.


Does here, if ya listen to anything other than rap your labeled a racist, personally I lie country, rock and some blues, but not rap



amdfanboy said:


> I just took some sharp turns tonight at 50mph, and didn't hear a thing, but the one turn I heard a really faint churp. Don't know whats up.


 At higher speeds lockers and posi's don;t make a lot of tire noise they mainly do it at low speeds.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok so that has to be what is wrong with the car then. If I could just get it to a garage or something before fighting the ticket, and get paper work or something. 

If I take it to a garage and tell them to check the lockers, and posi's will they know what I am talking about?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Only if the people working in the garage know what they are doing, if they say "whats a locker", or " whats a posi" I recommend you leave right then and there and go somewhere else. ANY mechanic, wither in a shop or under a shade tree should know his way around a differential and an alignment. But the shade tree ones that are able to do an alignment in their yard are almost all dead of old age, so a shop is the only place I recommend an alignment from now days.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

YW brother


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Could this month get any worse? It started as a ticket, then my friends dad died, and they lost their house, and everything. Now my room gets flooded, and my Alienware laptop just happened to be on the floor cause I ran out of room. Somebodies laptop I was working on a/c adaptor was on the floor smoking when I got home so I had to purchase a new one cause I don't trust using that one as it would = a fire hazard.

Whats next? I hit the lottery next month???


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well if next month is like this month for you, if you DO win the lottery, I'd Highly recommend staying off airplanes coming form Australia to L.A. Or else you might end up........*LOST*


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

If I take my car to a tire place would they know this? I can't get a mechanic to look at it soon enough.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

That depends on the tire place, most around here where I live employ ASE certified mechanics that can identify almost anything, but if a tire shop can raise the whole thing off the floor then they should be able to tell, just turn one rear wheel if the other goes in the same direction then its a posi, also known as limited slip, if the other tire goes in the opposite direction then its either a open diff, or a locker, a locker is one of three types, air, vacuum or whats known as a lunchbox locker, air and vacuum both have a switch on the dash so that you can turn on the pump, a lunchbox locker is all internal and automatic, but a lunchbox locker will not lock unless theres a traction difference between the two wheels, so they have to be on the road to tell for sure if its that type.
I just thought of something else too, do you know if theres a shift kit in the transmission? A bad shift kit can cause tire chirping also in some cases that I have seen.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. I am pretty sure the both back wheels move differently cause I burned out 1 time by accident, and saw 1 line on the road. 

I am not sure if my car has a shift kit, and not sure how to find out.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok that is easy if you did that and only one wheel spins then the differential is open, so theres no need to have that checked by a shop  Thats the good news, the bad news is, there may be no way out of the ticket, because a bad shift kit will show symptoms all the time, not just in a turn. But I re-read your past posts, and at the speed you said you were going I can't see any other reason for the tire to chirp. So I'm at a loss as to why the tires chirped. Mine make squealie noises on the thermoplastic when I turn and its wet but thats cause my tires are really wide.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

That was a while ago. Maybe 5-6 months ago that this happened. Could the differentials be closed or something now? It only happens every now and then.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, a open differential is always open, a posi / limited slip is always limited slip, the only ones that can be either open or closed are the air lockers, or vacuum lockers


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

how can you tell if the air locker, or vacuum lockers are open or closed? 

I know a couple times I took a turn, and had the wheel cut all the way which makes the car come to a stop cause for some reason the tires can turn very wide, and the tires are kind of wide. I know the rims arn't stock cause thats how I bought the car, and the people I bought it from said they switched the rims.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Today I came to a complete stop at a stop sign like usual, but when I pressed the gas my tires squealed doesn't usually happen. I thought I heard the same thing the other day, but thought it was my music, but guess not. Time to turn the music down. 

My tires never squealed when starting to move at a stop sign. This car is pissing me off. The oil is leaking like crazy. When I left work today, and yesterday I saw oil 4 parking spaces down from mine, and it was leaking from my car cause it made a stream, and my car was parked a little infront of those cars so it was easy to tell. 

What to do what to do???


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well if it squeals when you press the gas thats one of two things either your pressing too hard, or the car has a hellofa lot of power, try this let the car start rolling on its won before you press the gas lightly and see what happens, if they still squeal, there may be something wrong with one or more tires, like hardening from age. But the oil trickle, now thats a MAJOR bad thing, that could end up with a car that doesn't squeal anymore cause theres a rod through the block and your a walker again.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

This car doesn't have power. I used to put the pedal to the metal after a stop sign, red light, and it would never peel out. The tires are only about 1 year old. I checked the oil, and its still good. It usually lasts until another oil change, but I don't know if the leak got worse or not.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya know now that you mentioned the oil leak I'm starting to wonder if maybe your running over the oil? Oil WILL make a cars tires spin.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

hmm. thats a good point. How much oil would get on the tires from just driving over it? How would I get out of the ticket if it was the oil?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

That depends on the tire, street tires don;t need a whole lot if the car has power, so yours leaking added with all the others that leave droppings behind them may have been just enough to make it break traction, or maybe yours is dropping enough to make it break traction, either way if thats the case in court you have a snowballs chance in my exwifes house of winning.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

My tires where the most expensive I could get. They are winter tires, and everything.

The tires are bridgestone. I wanted the cheapest tires for my car, but the place I was at didn't have them in stock, and sold me the bridgestones which where the top of the line for my car for the same price as the cheapest tires.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

hmm...............sounds to me like the fine will end up being out of your wallet, I've never known Bridgestones to lose traction unless they weer completely soaked in something.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah exactly. My bridgestone tires squeal all the time now. I am thinking maybe I should mess with my power steering belt, and make it so when I take sharp turns it squeals. Then when I am in the courts small parking lot trying to park everybody will hear this loud squealing cause of the power steering belt. I replaced so many belts with this car, and I know how to rig it up.

Cops should know better then to mess with me.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Would that get me into more trouble, or help me out? I could just tell them that I didn't take my car to get looked at yet cause I wanted proof that something was wrong, and I didn't squeal my tires.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

That I can't tell ya, I've never rigged a vehicle to make it worse, I always got tickets for defective equipment, so the rigging I did was to fix em. And believe me I have done some backwoods engineering that would make the hard core ******** cringe.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . . Hey . . carefull with the ******* references!!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Why, can't I mention my upbringing, its my heritage, 99 % of all ******* engineering yesterday are new tools, equipment, and procedures today, I'm proud of my ability to ******* engineer something


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . OK . . as long is it is positive . . I'm a certified ******* too


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah I fixed broken stuff on my car, and had mechanics ask if I went to school for cars, but really I wen to school for computers. I'm just good at rigging stuff up on cars too. Think i would get into more trouble for that? I can make it look, and sound legit. Just tell them its been getting worse, call a garage, and tell the court I have an appointment I made, ect. Tell them the last time I got pulled over for burning out with my first car I got rid of soon after, and the rear axle fell off the car soon after that. That is the honest truth too cause I gave it to my supervisor at work, and the back wheel folded under the car.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will NEVER say ANYTHING bad about ********, heres my list of what and who I consider brethren:

(1) ANY United States military
(2) Country people, ******* or not
(3) ANY and all ********


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is the tires I got:

P225/50R16 Bridgestone RE950

I got them December 17 2009. I just decided to find the invoice while I was in my filing cabinet.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Today just for the heck of it on a back road that no cops are ever on I went 70mph around a sharp turn, and heard absolutely NOTHING!!!

I don't know what is wrong with this car. I know at work the car isn't level so the oil can run onto the front left tire, and at home its always in the grass which is level, but I don't know for fact if it is oil related or not.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't find the RE950, all I can find is the RE960 on Tire Rack, and judging from that the tires won't be the problem. But the more I think about the problem the more I think of possible things that it could be, How are your shocks / struts? I can't remember if that would cause a problem, but believe it or not my gear-head 12 year old asked me that question. He said if the shocks and struts are that bad its gonna be real noticeable, and it will "sink" into the turn.
But if oil is running down onto the tire thats a good possibility, start checking if thats the tire in question, your probably found the problem. at the time it takes to get to 70 the oil may be worn off
( he does this stuff all day long )


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Smart kids these days. I think the oil might have worn off before that turn I got pulled over at, but unsure. Also I will get the struts, and shocks looked at hopefully before the court date.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I found a mechanic who is going to look at my car Monday. He said he thinks is the wheel bearings, but I will find out Monday. Thanks again for all the helpful info Wolfen1086. I think you are the only one who replied to help me.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks man, and your welcome, I try, if its the shocks and/or struts the tire is making noise cause its jumping up and down at low speeds, if its the wheel bearings making any noise, don;t drive the car until you get them replaced, thats a serious safety issue


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I don't drive much anyway. I doubt its the bearings, but never know.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

sounds like you just had bad luck, just wait till luck turns around. Being overfriendly to a cop sometimes helps but this helps too.

A scene from fear and loathing in las vegas which i tried in real life.

I was driving over the marketplace without lights at 4 am in a big city where is a no drive zone. I was drunk, suddenly a cop drove after me with a stop signal.

I pushed the pedal , the cop went full siren. I did this for about half a mile then i used my direction signal so the cop would now I was looking for a place to park (here you come at the point where the cop doesn't comprehend the situation anymore (aka jedi mind trick). I parked , the cop rushed out of his car asking me what the hell I was doing.

He's all wind up because he thought he was chasing a criminal, and you have the adrenaline boost of acting like a criminal and being able to get away with it. At this point (before you stopped remember to use that breath mints) the adrenaline takes care of the alcohol, you can act normal and the cop won't see it being jacked up himself. 

Then you tell him a stupid story that you are in a hurry, (mine was I had to fix a gas station, my car was filled with computer material). He will note your name but you won't get a ticket,.

The cop, who just had a kick out of this situation but still not able to comprehend what happened to him, will take off with satisfaction. For you the same, cause nothing beats a harmless scam like this.

True story


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

amdfanboy said:


> Ok, I don't drive much anyway. I doubt its the bearings, but never know.


Unless you bought it from mom and dad who never drove it above 55 and never took a sharp turn, you have no idea how it was treated by the previous owner, so bearings COULD be bad, Struts? shocks COULD be bad, those are things that are hardly checked by the usual everyday driver that has no idea whats what under the hood. Hell I'm a mechanic and I bet ya if ya look under my 2001 Jeep you'll find shocks that have been there since 2001


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice. The previous owner of this car said they bought it from an auction, but they said a lot of things. They said the A/C worked well, and it didn't. They said it just needed recharged so I wasted money on cans to recharge it, and found out the hose was blown off, and the bolts where gone. It was like that before I tried charging it so I rigged that stuff up, and took it to a shop, and the compressor went so I replaced almost everything so far for the a/c.

I don't know if I should trust that person I bought it from saying they bought it from an auction, but they probably did cause they had there own notary setup, and stuff to sell cars from home.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well just to give ya an idea of how trusting a car seller is, including the little old lady that only drove to church on Sundays, I bet ya she never mentions how fast she drove to church on Sunday, just a hint, my Grandmother at 85 years old drove a 1969 Chavelle to church on Sunday, the cops gave up on catching here, they just mailed the tickets to her house.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't believe that one bit. Cops here just pulled somebody over on a motorcycle doing 140mph, and they found out the person was DRUNK!!!

Talk about dumb people. 140mph driving, motorcycle no less, and drunk wow

I talked to a mechanic, and he was talking about my tires saying if they where made in china they are bad, and I checked, and they are made in Japan so the tires should be fine. I think it is the struts or shocks cause the car does seem to bounce when I go over a bumpy road, and stuff.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I dunno I don't trust mechanical parts made in Japan either, unless its for a Japan made vehicle.

And yes they really did stop chasing my grandmother, trust me REALLY REALLY small town, they mailed her two speeding tickets before they simply waited for her to get home to arrest her 

Sh never did tell em she used to run moonshine either, if she did she'd have died in jail LOL
Speaking of moonshine I need a drink


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Just had a mechanic take my front tires off, and look at everything. He said the brakes need replaced soon cause they are half way done, the valve cover needs replaced cause oil is all over the bottom of my car, tranny, engine, ect all covered in oil. Oil is still reading almost full though on the dipstick. Those are the only issues he found, but couldn't something be wrong with the back of the car? 

He said he could buy me a new hood, front bumper, replace my headlights, and paint the front end all for $1,000. My hood is a little damaged, and the front bumper, and the fender needs painted which I just replaced myself, and the headlights are crap like he said. 

This mechanic seems to know his stuff about cars, and I talked to my cousin who used to be a mechanic, and he said russians know a lot about cars, and body work which is who these guys are. His friend owns a garage, and he has a garage so he gets discounts on parts. He said a new hood would be about $100.00, new headlights $100.00, new bumper $100.00, ect. He said he will show me all the receipts unlike most companies.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Just have 1 last question. When I got pulled over I did realize it seemed like the front end of my car came to a complete stop going around the turn, and the back end spun around a little until I turned the other direction kind of like drifting, but never pulled the e-brake or anything. What would cause the front end to stop in the middle of a turn? My whole car came to a complete stop, and then I started up again. That is one thing that I didn't mention that I probably should have. The cop said he saw me the whole time, but if he did he probably would've gotten me for wreckless driving or something thinking I was trying to drift or something. 

I need help. I just wasted $30.00 to that mechanic that didn't tell me much, but he was nice, and does body work. I might trade him a computer for body work cause he needs one, and I just built one last month that I am not using.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude I wish you lived in this area, I'd say get that car to me immediately, because if you press just enough to slow down and the front stops turning that means the calipers and grabbing, that could mean they are about to start sticking, which is very bad, ya think a ticket is fun, just wait till your doing 55 and a caliper decides to lock up on you, THAT will amaze the cops as much as it scares you.
most of the cars on the road have 75% of the braking power in the front wheels and 25% in the rear, so if the front grabs and the wheels stop turning in a turn the rear is going to swing out like your drifting. Your going to want to check everything from the brake booster rod length all the way down to the caliper seals, the diverter valve also don't forget that.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

So what should I do? Should I take it back to that mechanic, and ask him to look over the stuff your talking about?

Does this sound like a caliper sticking? When I first got the car it was raining one day, and I hit the brakes, and they locked up like crazy each time I pressed them lightly or hard. I didn't know what was wrong that day either, and ran a red light right infront of a big rig cause they locked up, and I slid out in the middle of the intersection. Not sure if this is the same issue or not, but it was only that day that I noticed something wrong, and now its every now and then that I hear my tires squeal the front ones stop, and the back of the car spins around.



Again thanks for all the help you've been. I hope I can get this situated. Think if I write on a piece of paper that the calipers are sticking, take that to court like a mechanic wrote it, and showed the cop, and judge what a mechanic said about my car do you think that could get me out of this ticket?

Sorry if I sound kind of dumb, but I don't know a lot about cars, brakes, and all that good stuff, but I am learning.

That mechanic could spin my tires freely in the front, and when he spun one on one side in the front the other tire was moving so its front wheel drive?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Does your car have antilock brakes?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't sound dumb, you sound like somebody who doesn't know a lot about cars thats all, thats why were here, to help.

But YES get that thing in ASAP and have it checked from one end to the other, every single inch, part, or wire in the entire brake system, weather or not this is the cause of your ticket, it could be the cause or your serious injury or death, or somebody else's. Brakes are nothing to play around with, each time I buy a used vehicle I spend at minimum $500 just in parts to completely rebuild the brake system. If I seem to be overreacting a little its because almost killed a child on a bike once on Ocean View Ave in Norfolk because of bad brakes.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have no clue. If i have ABS.

Ok wolf I will see what I can do. I will get an appointment soon.

I was in a bad accident 5-6 years ago on my mountain bike, got hit by a truck, got up like nothing happened, and I couldn't move my right leg at all for about 10 min. I just didn't care about the pain or anything, and walked it off, but now I don't have much feeling in my arms or legs, and can't feel pain much, but that doesn't limit my ability to drive, play sports, ect, but my legs feel like jello quicker then anybody else.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Should I mention in court that my calipers are sticking?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Last year this cars power steering belt snapped in rainy conditions, and the whole car went sideways, and I tried to regain control which is hard when you have no power steering so I downshifted, and pulled the ebrake, and finally corrected myself. Not sure if any of that helps rule something else out like calipers or not. I did spin, and think I did a 360 spin, but am not sure cause it happened so fast. I was on the highway obeying the law like usual. I was finishing passing somebody on the highway in the passing lane, and when I was turning over that is when the power steering belt snapped, and I lost control. 

Seems like when you buy a used car you should replace everything with the brakes, and power steering. or just the power steering belt.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mention it unless you find they are sticking, but if you've had the car more than a week you might get another fine for defective equipment.
I found that out the hard wa in WVa in a 77 Monty Carlo with a non working spedo.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the advice. Sounds like you know what you are talking about.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey I try to.:grin:
Mostly I'm concerned about your safety and other peoples safety more than getting you out of the ticket, mainly because I have never been able to get out of any kind of ticket weather or not I at fault or even there. I just don't want to see ya get another because of anything that we here at TSF can figure out and tell you about, so that you can get it fixed:grin:


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Well the cop basically said that I went around the turn, and started off at a high rate of speed, and thats when I said that I had my music turned up, and didn't hear a thing. I bet if I wouldn't have sped off I would've got out of this fine, but not sure. I was in a hurry for a side job, but definately slowed down to 20-30mph around that turn which wasn't too bad. 

Oh well I had to pay the fine, but atleast I tried, and they didn't give me another fine for saying my music was too loud. Obviously it wasn't that loud if the cop didn't hear my music.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm, glad they didn't fine you for loud music too  here unless its rap if the cops hear it they ticket ya, if its rap they assume its a gangster, and the cops are too scared of gangsters to do any thing to them.

Did the cop mean you started off at a high rate before the turn or after the turn?
I can't take a turn around here at anything above 15 cause I'm in a Jeep, but 99% of the turns here are to the point that everybody goes between 10 and 20 mph


----------

